# Is "Ammania multiflora" OK as submersed plant for Planted Tanks?



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

I am seeing Ammania multiflora for sale online but I'm not finding submersed Planted Tank data/tips on this species (here or in the other Websites I have bookmarked). My google search also seemed to yield the likes of field studies of plant population distributions of lakes, etc. Not too helpful.

What should I know about Ammania multiflora?
-> Water conditions? e.g.: pH? KH/HG? TDS? 
-> Light requirments?
-> Ferts requirements? e.g.: CO2? FeEDTA? Macros? Micros? water column? &/or substrate?

TIA!!! :high5: 
--Tom(myBoy)


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

This plant seems pretty easy to grow and not too picky about water conditions. As long as you got CO2 and good nutrients I don't see this plant dying. We get it locally here in Texas.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a picture of it in the AGA 2002 Aquascaping contest first place tank.


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks! 

Is your water hard or soft? ...or middlin?[smilie=q:

From another forum, I've just gotten a reply back that says that this species has many of the same "quirkiness of Nesaea pedicellata." Would both of you agree?[smilie=q:

And, looking up Nesaea pedicellata, it seems those quirks (that make it listed here as "difficult") include:
-> wants rich substrate [myThots: not an issue]
-> drop in macros (especially Nitrogen) or micros is NOT tolerated
-> sensitive also to too much Potassium (purported)
[myThots: make sure you dose routinely and consistently]
-> CO2 may help, but not needed.

Correct?[smilie=q:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My water is soft, but I am not the one growing that species. I found the picture by using Google images. 

I have not grown Nesaea pedicellata submersed. I may have it emersed, but I am not sure if the plant I have is a Nesaea or an Ammannia. In general, those two genera do need to have the nutrients---all of them---kept at generous levels, along with good light and no over-growing plants to shade them. When conditions get bad---some nutrients run out, CO2 is not kept up, or plants get crowded, Ammannia and Nesaea start to deteriorate more quickly than many other aquarium plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

david lim said:


> This plant seems pretty easy to grow and not too picky about water conditions. As long as you got CO2 and good nutrients I don't see this plant dying. We get it locally here in Texas.


Are you sure you don't mean _Ammania latifolia_? That one is from Texas and a really nice plant with large oval leaves.

I'm not sure what to make of that picture. Some of it kind of looks like _Rotala macrandra 'green'_. Or are you talking about the reddish stem in the front.

Didn't the Senskes use it in one of their tanks recently?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hehe... yea my bad. I was talking about latifolia! sry for the confusion.

David


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Just to point out, Ammannia multiflora is indeed an aquatic and an attractive plant:










An old photo of mine showing the TRUE Ammannia multiflora. The pinkish Bacopa next to it is Bacopa caroliniana 'Variegated', which I got from gnome.

It is a much more forgiving plant than Nesaea pedicellata in all respects. I found this one quite easy to grow by comparison.

Carlos


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you Carlos. Glad to see they do grow submersed.

Carols => 2 more questions...

1) Is it the angle of the photo, or is there another reason that your plant's leaves look wider than and more sharply pointed than the ones in the "Jacian Ho" picture that HeyPK posted earlier? Thank you.

2) Would you mind posting your:
-> Water conditions - e.g.: pH? KH/HG? TDS? powerhead/flowing or not?
-> Lighting - e.g.: WPG
-> Ferts dosing - e.g.: CO2? FeEDTA? Macros? Micros? water column? &/or substrate? Thanks again.

HeyPK => Was there any data on/along with the "Jacian Ho" picture as to his tank conditions? ... and/or his ferts dosing? or can you post the URL? Thanks!

BTW, I went ahead and bought the advertised "Ammania multiflora." It arrived this week. I think it was grown emersed, and its leaves look narrow with quasi-rounded/pointed tip (vice sharply pointed) ends (very mych like those in Jacian Ho's picture). I've put it in 3 different tanks with unobstructed higher (4+) WPG: 
a) vSoft & 6.5 pH (per day fert dosing: macro, micros, CO2), 
b) Soft and 7.0 pH (CO2 and weekly/ever other week general fert dosing), and
c) Middlin but 6.2 pH (every other week general fert dosing).

We'll see how it does. ANd we hope to hear back from ya soon.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Jacian Ho's picture does not show Ammannia multiflora. That is definitely a species of Rotala (misidentified shot).

My tank conditions were: 2ppm PO4, 5-10ppm NO3, 3.95 wpg, Eco-complete substrate. I don't have all the details anymore. The tank that plant was being grown in was taken down two years ago.

This is a larger stem plant. About 3-5" inch leaf span.

Carlos


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks again Carlos.

BTW & OT, what is that plant in the upper right hand corner of this picture? ...The one with the reddish tinge to it? ...The one next to the H. micranthemoides? TIA


----------

